# Please need help IDing this plant ASAP!



## familyman888 (May 4, 2009)




----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Not pot if that's what you are thinking................


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

Looks like Schefflera arboricola or umbrella plant to me.


----------



## familyman888 (May 4, 2009)

Thanks but I know what a pot plant looks like, lol!

This is a plant that was sent to my wife's grandmother's funeral. I am trying to save it for her.

I was wondering where to plant it, full sun, shade, etc...


----------



## familyman888 (May 4, 2009)

Thank you, I believe it is the Schefflera arboricola


----------



## FlowrsETC (Jan 23, 2012)

Rhododendrum


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

Schefflera to me also and is an indoor plant


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

Yes, it's a Schefflera plant. My mother had one in the house for many years and after her death my dad kept it going for at least 20 more years. It never got real big but it was tough as nails.


----------



## Liberty'sGirl (Jul 7, 2012)

It is a schefflura plant. I have one. It is definitely an indoor plant, but I put it outside each summer. It LOVES to be outside and grows quite a bit, if you do that put it outside make sure that there is a large enough spot and pot, to put it in when it comes in for the fall.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

It's a Hiawinn(like our state, I can't spell at the moment) Scheffelira. A small version of a regular Shef. Looks to have had too much water. Increase sunlight slowly and make sure it dosen't have spider mites,it will drop leaves like crazy. Wash/spray under the leaves with soapy water,repeat as nessassary.


----------



## justincase (Jul 16, 2011)

I do not recall the name but I had one in my dining room it is an indoor plant.


----------

